# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  عرف مبدا الشرعية الجنائية والنتائج المترتبة عليه؟

## حسام جمال محمود

*المبحث الاول( تعريف مبدا الشرعية الجنائية)*
*المبحث الثانى(النتائج المترتبة على مبدا الشرعية الجنائية)*

*المقدمة*
*يحكم تحديد المصادر التى تستخلص منها نصوص القوانين العقابية مبدا عام يعرف بمدا الشرعية الجنائية او مبدا قانونية الجرائم والعقوبات الذى يعتبر دستور القانون الجنائى.*

*اولا تعريف مبدا الشرعية الجنائية*
*يقصد بمدا الشرعية الجنائية بانه لاجريمة ولاعقاب الا بناءا على قانون.وبالتالى فانه يجوز للسلطة التشريعية بان تفوض السلطة التنفيذية فى اصدار القوانين.*
*ثانيا النتائج المترتبة على مبدا الشرعية الجنائية*
*1: تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص.حيث اجاز مجلس الشعب لوزير الصحة بان يعدل فى جدول المخدرات بالحذف او الاضافة*
*2: تحديد دور العرف فى التجريم والعقاب.*
*3: تحديد دور الاتفاقيات الدولية فى التجريم والعقاب.*
*4: عدم رجعية نصوص التجريم.*
*5: ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته.*
*6: حظر القياس والتفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المجتمع.*
*7: وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الاتهام فى الحكم الصادر بالادانة.*

* الخاتمة*
*واخيرا فان مبدا الشرعية الجنائية ونتائجه على الرغم مما قد يسفر عنه من سلبيات يبقى مبررا باعتباره مستلزم ضرورى تفرضه اصول وقواعد جنائية استقرت فى الوجدان القانونى وتلاحمت مع المبدا مكونة دعائم كل نظام جنائى حديث.*

----------

